# Tamron 150-600 V2 and the Tap-in console



## Don Haines (Nov 2, 2016)

The task is to AFMA the V2 Tamron 150-600 with the Tap-in console. The software used for AFMA is Reikan Focal. So far so good......

The Tap-in console allows one to enter AFMA values for the lens at various distances and focal lengths. The recommended distances are 2.2metres (minimum focal distance), 20 metres, and infinity (I picked 100 meters).
At each distance, you run an AFMA test at 150, 200, 300, 400, 500, and 600mm focal length (18 Focal AFMA runs in total), enter the values into the Tap-in software, program your lens, and you are done....

I had no problems with the runs at 20 meters, but the target was too large for the minimum focal distance runs and too small for the "infinity" runs. I tried printing the target out smaller, but I ended up having to print it at 25% size and the quality through my printer is pretty bad when shrunk that far (but Focal ran!)..... I also tried to print it larger for the "infinity" runs, but it was only good for 500 and 600mm and would not work for the wider settings.

any ideas out there?


----------

